# WARNING! This is a warning...



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

I love golden puppies!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aw<:

The one chewing on the raccoon foot is going to be trouble<:

(more pics!)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of these beautiful pups, have enjoyed seeing them, thanks for sharing-never can have too many pictures. 

Which one are you considering? Really looking forward to seeing pictures of the one you choose.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Just one is coming home with you!?! I'll take the rest!!!! . Cute, cute, cute puppies!!!!

Pete


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Serious puppy fever here!!! They are absolutely adorable......


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG thanks for the warning! I can't WAIT to see pics of the gorgeous little bundle you end up with. They are all precious!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely ADORABLE!!


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

This really makes me want a puppy, not all the potty training, just the fluffy facesss haha


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

OMGosh! They're ALL so cute!

So hard to choose just ONE!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Cute, cute, CUTE! I love their little curly ears and how fluffy they are!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pure sweetness. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

They are so darn cute. Are you getting a boy or a girl and do you have a name picked out yet


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG they are so adorable! You can't help but love everyone of them. Golden puppies are the best!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Gorgeous pups! Looking forward to more cute photos!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I can't handle the cuteness! Wow! How lucky to be able to bring one of these precious babies home!

And... now that you warned us... no holding out on photos!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good googly-goo! Those are some adorable puppies!!!! How in the world are you going to make it thru the next bit of waiting!?!

I think I may be catching it..... :doh:


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awwww congratulations Joe! They are so adorable, I especially love #9.
Are you getting a girl or a boy? I didn't know you lost Nellie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw they are just adorable! So fluffy and cute, bet you can't wait to bring your little one home


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is anyone else looking at the pictures and making baby voices out loud ?? hahah


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

They are all beautiful.... Congrats on your new family member... 
But Joe, only one coming home... I'm sure you could squeeze an extra pup or two into the car for the trip home... LOL...


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Uck...just died from cute overload...can't wait to see your little one grow up via pictures...


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Cute cute, CUTE!!!! So sweet and fluffy!!! I can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD. Those aren't just cute because they're puppies..... They're CUTE puppies!!!! They make regular puppies look....... well, regular! I am so so so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow! Those are gorgeous puppies and beautiful pictures.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

omg......the most adorable curly ears I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Just one is coming home with you!?! I'll take the rest!!!! . Cute, cute, cute puppies!!!!
> 
> Pete


Pete you are greedy..you havent saved one for me!!! :doh:


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

oh man i wish i could take one too! sooo cute


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. beautiful puppy photos


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll have them all!!!!..........no I wont!! am I insane???  but they are the most beautiful puppies!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Which one are you considering?


All of them... We won't know until the end of this week which one we will be getting.



General V said:


> Are you getting a boy or a girl and do you have a name picked out yet


Definitely a girl. I'm pretty sure our Barkley (3 y.o. male Golden) wouldn't get along with another male. He gets confused and sometimes thinks he is a pit bull... 



sameli102 said:


> I didn't know you lost Nellie, I'm so sorry.


*Sigh. Yeah, 3/5 we said good bye to her. It was very hard. She was over 14. It was time. Nasal cancer finally got her. She was too good of a dog to let her be in any pain. We miss her so much.*



soxOZ said:


> But Joe, only one coming home... I'm sure you could squeeze an extra pup or two into the car for the trip home... LOL...


You bet, but I can't squeeze anything more out of my wallet...



rik said:


> Woww.. beautiful puppy photos


Thanks Rik and all for the comments.
I appreciate it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joe*

Joe

Congrats to you!! Girls are wonderful!! Those pups couldn't be any cuter!!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Joe! They are all beyond beautiful! Congratulations. I can't wait to see more photos of your new baby girl. (Having severe puppy pangs now...)

P.S.: #4 for me, please!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy cuteness! Great pictures!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Otter said:


> Definitely a girl. I'm pretty sure our Barkley (3 y.o. male Golden) wouldn't get along with another male. He gets confused and sometimes thinks he is a pit bull...


What are you implying about pit bulls here...i really hope your not one of those who think pit bulls are all bad mean vicious dogs. you have lots to learn if thats the case. I know its hard to get emotion out of text, so i will give you the benifit of the doubt that you are joking about that and not just joking that your boy "thinks hes a pit bull" to mean being mean/vicious. 

if it is just a joke, can you please refrain from using jokes like that? theres too many people out there who would take it serious because they are complete idiots and very ignorant about pit bulls. i could go on and on about this but im going to let you explain if this was meant as a joke or not first.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Those puppies are sooooo adorable! Mine was born on February 5th and I am bringing her home this Friday. I can hardly wait!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

mrmooseman said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else looking at the pictures and making baby voices out loud ?? hahah


Watch out! I'm going to be making tons of baby sounds when I bring home my precious doll baby this Friday!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I just got a puppy & already I want another. These Goldens are addictive.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful puppers. Can't wait to watch your little girl grown up. Major puppy envy here too.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again everybody. I'll definitely share lots of pictures when she comes home.

Shutterwolf, this is a friendly forum. There really is no need to make presumptuous, condescending comments.

For what it's worth, I happen to be a fan of pit bulls. In fact, I think Cesar's Junior is one of the best looking pits I have ever seen. He is a beautiful animal (I am refering to Junior, not Cesar  ). I'm not a fan of the people who make pits look bad though.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Otter said:


> Thanks again everybody. I'll definitely share lots of pictures when she comes home.
> 
> Shutterwolf, this is a friendly forum. There really is no need to make presumptuous, condescending comments.
> 
> For what it's worth, I happen to be a fan of pit bulls. In fact, I think Cesar's Junior is one of the best looking pits I have ever seen. He is a beautiful animal (I am refering to Junior, not Cesar  ). I'm not a fan of the people who make pits look bad though.


Nods. sorry, i just get defensive about pit bulls when people make comments about em that could be taken wrong.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just smell all that puppy breath -


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to say this, but .........there just weren't enough of those puppy pics !!!!!
They're all gorgeous, and great photo's too !!!

now come on, show some more, we know you have em


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Puppies are sooooo cute!!! Just happened to notice a WVU t-shirt in one of the photos. I'm in WV and am curious if your breeder is in WV???


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Great pictures and the puppies are VERY cute!!!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pictures! Megora is so right about the one with the raccoons foot in its mouth. He or she would be my first pick! :


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, those curly little ears!!! And those scrunched up little faces!! I want to squeeze them all! So cute! Those are going to be some beautiful dogs, you can already tell.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, the puppies are so adorable. You are going to have so much fun with a new puppy. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Just happened to notice a WVU t-shirt in one of the photos. I'm in WV and am curious if your breeder is in WV???


No. My daughter goes to WVU and was home on break.
Thanks.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

For those who asked for more pictures...
Here are a couple from today:

#1









#2









#3









#4









Lastly... Uncle Barkley (he really is their Uncle)


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh they are just sooooooooooooooooo darn cute.. I wish I could get another.. But my two that I have now are a handful..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, these pups are so darn cute, it would be so hard to resist taking one or two for that matter.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, stunning photos of beautiful puppies!


----------

